# Nest Pic



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

Heres a pic of my female saxon on the nest


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a beautiful mom..sure hope you will continue to show pictures when the babies hatch.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks ,once she lays I will try to take a pic of the eggs ,and I'll be sure to post lots of pics as the squabs grow up.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks nice and comfy!


----------

